# Fluval Spec V work tank



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

This is my new planted spec v on my desk at work  What do ya'll think?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you I'm super excited!! I can't wait to put Aries in!! How long do you think I should wait to cycle?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice setup. I like the clean look.
I have never waited for a tank to cycle. Just transfer filter media (if possible) and it's good to go.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

I will try that!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I do fish-in cycling and have never had an issue.

The only thing I would suggest is some sort of stem plant like Narrow Leaf Anacharis, Wisteria, etc., to give Aries some shade and a place to rest. Maybe a tall Anubias.


----------



## KaisynKai (Mar 5, 2015)

andakin said:


> Very nice setup. I like the clean look.
> I have never waited for a tank to cycle. Just transfer filter media (if possible) and it's good to go.



glad to see there are ppl that cycle this way too. Ive never had issues doing it this way


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I do fish-in cycling and have never had an issue.
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is some sort of stem plant like Narrow Leaf Anacharis, Wisteria, etc., to give Aries some shade and a place to rest. Maybe a tall Anubias.


I will look for some Thank you for the suggestion he will have a betta hammock too.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

andakin said:


> Very nice setup. I like the clean look.
> I have never waited for a tank to cycle. Just transfer filter media (if possible) and it's good to go.


Thank you! This is my first planted tank


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Since its at my work and I can't do water changes every day I'm kinda scared to do a fish in cycle. I'm trying to make the least amount of disturbance as I can so my boss doesn't change his mind


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Remove one Sonic Route 44 cup Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Dose two drops of Prime per gallon every day and you should be fine. It's the Prime dosing that will help. If you remove a cup right before you leave work and first thing on Monday morning there should be no issues.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Remove one Sonic Route 44 cup Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Dose two drops of Prime per gallon every day and you should be fine. It's the Prime dosing that will help. If you remove a cup right before you leave work and first thing on Monday morning there should be no issues.


Cool thank you that's what I will do then!! How much to change in a five gallon the smallest I've had is a 10 )


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

I put the Fluval Bio Max Ceramic Rings in our 46 gallon's filter for about a week but idk how much that's really gonna help


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If your boss is "iffy" on the aquarium, then I would do the three x per week Sonic cups (44 oz.) which is a total of 25% per week. While it's cycling you may have to do more but if you dose the new water with Prime and dose the aquarium between changes at two drops per gallon you won't have any problems. I much prefer several smaller water changes, anyhow. And you don't have to worry as much about matching temperatures exactly when you remove small amounts.

Oh, and I almost forgot: Get a piece of airline tubing and use that as a siphon/vacuum. Makes getting around the plants and decor much easier and easier to store, too.


----------



## Csimpso22 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have the same tank. When I was cycling I removed one gallon about every 2-3 days and dosed prime inbetween water changes and the tank fully cycled in a little less than a month. I did have a slight issue with finrot but it was cleared when the tank was cycled and the water quality was better. But that's just what I found online and seemed to work.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If your boss is "iffy" on the aquarium, then I would do the three x per week Sonic cups (44 oz.) which is a total of 25% per week. While it's cycling you may have to do more but if you dose the new water with Prime and dose the aquarium between changes at two drops per gallon you won't have any problems. I much prefer several smaller water changes, anyhow. And you don't have to worry as much about matching temperatures exactly when you remove small amounts.
> 
> Oh, and I almost forgot: Get a piece of airline tubing and use that as a siphon/vacuum. Makes getting around the plants and decor much easier and easier to store, too.


Awesome!! I will do that! I was wondering what to use to vacuum without disturbing plants!! After its cycled with some live plants and just one betta I would I do just one 20% water change a week? We have spare heaters just for water changes so temp shouldn't be a problem


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

That's what I found worked with my five gallons. But I did check parameters twice a week until the tank had been cycled for a couple of months just to make sure everything was stable.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help!! @RussellTheShihTzu


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You be most welcome!


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

I am running that tank too--and also at work. I set the tank up about two months ago and it's been very stable. It's lightly planted--anubias, marimo, java fern. 

I have always had good luck adding Seachem stability or microbe lift when setting up tanks. Never had any spikes except when I overfed. I like Russell's suggestions about small water changes and prime.

I replaced the carbon that comes with the Spec V with purigen. It's supposed to keep the nitrates down without removing trace minerals. It does a great job at clarifying the water. I'm keeping some carbon handy in my fishy first aid kit in case I need to filter out any meds. Anyone have any thoughts about this?


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

jarabas said:


> I am running that tank too--and also at work. I set the tank up about two months ago and it's been very stable. It's lightly planted--anubias, marimo, java fern.
> 
> I have always had good luck adding Seachem stability or microbe lift when setting up tanks. Never had any spikes except when I overfed. I like Russell's suggestions about small water changes and prime.
> 
> I replaced the carbon that comes with the Spec V with purigen. It's supposed to keep the nitrates down without removing trace minerals. It does a great job at clarifying the water. I'm keeping some carbon handy in my fishy first aid kit in case I need to filter out any meds. Anyone have any thoughts about this?



That's aweseome!! I hope mine does as well as yours!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I, too, use Seachem Stability to help cycle and it has worked 100% on seven tanks from 2.5-20 gallons. Thanks, jarabas, completely forgot about that little gem. 

Seachem Purigen gets lots of good reviews.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you I will look into it!!
Question is it normal for new driftwood to develop a foggy/clear film after a few days in the aquarium?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, it's a fungus that will go away on its own. Unsightly but harmless. Cholla gets it, too.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yep, it's a fungus that will go away on its own. Unsightly but harmless. Cholla gets it, too.


Ok thank you for letting me know. Do you know if Seachem Flourish, Flourish Exel, and Flourish Iron is safe for my marimo balls?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I've found through testing that, for a 5 gallon tank, I only need to change the water two or three times a week for a fish-in cycle. Dose with Prime on the work days when you don't do a water change. Adding filter media from an established tank will help it cycle really quickly.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

LolaQuigs said:


> I've found through testing that, for a 5 gallon tank, I only need to change the water two or three times a week for a fish-in cycle. Dose with Prime on the work days when you don't do a water change. Adding filter media from an established tank will help it cycle really quickly.


Thank you! I'll try to remember to bring part of the filter out of our cycled 46 gallon this week and hopefully get Aries in his new home Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nikki86 said:


> Ok thank you for letting me know. Do you know if Seachem Flourish, Flourish Exel, and Flourish Iron is safe for my marimo balls?


Yes although I would be leery of the Excel since many people use it to kill algae.


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Yes although I would be leery of the Excel since many people use it to kill algae.


thank you I will be careful with it I bought my moss balls (I almost said I bought my balls bahaha) off amazon so they weren't doing all that great when I got the and are still recovering.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you ever need more in the future, I buy all of mine from this seller. They are by far the nicest I've ever seen:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/kavallisale...1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2654


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you hopefully the 6 I have will make it lol


----------

